
Why should I care about the accessibility of my mobile app? - mesmer
https://medium.com/mesmerhq/why-should-i-care-about-the-accessibility-of-my-mobile-app-ab9656a2af23
======
darekkay
I like seeing all 3 core motivations for taking a11y into account: ethical,
legal and business (as recommended by WebAIM[1]).

[1]
[https://webaim.org/articles/training/motivate#types](https://webaim.org/articles/training/motivate#types)

